# hoof supplement - which one is best ???



## somerset-lass (21 September 2009)

Hi, my boy is suffering from bad hoof condition at the moment , mainly front hoofs.  i am thinking of getting him a supplement , probably Biotin . is this a good one to get or is there a better one ?   don't want to spend a fortune !!  thanks for your help as always .


----------



## Kallibear (21 September 2009)

Biotin is only one of the many vits and mineral required for good feet. And there are other factors needing looked at too (hoof wall infections are really common in shod feet, many horses, esp TB have a level of low grade lami due to their diet, poor shoeing and foot balance etc).

It's better thinking about a overall foot supplement. A decent one will replace any general supplementation you feed, so it's not too expensive.

Farriers Formula and Formula4feet are probably the best, but are very expensive. Equilibrims Hoof Mender is cheaper and meant to be exellent too. Then their are slightly cheaper supplements that probably aren't quite as good but MUCh cheaper. Any of the well known brands (NAF, equilibrim etc) are fine.


----------



## martlin (21 September 2009)

In a specific hoof supplement, you are looking for a combination of Biotine, Zinc and Methionine. I have had really good results with this one:
http://www.equistro.co.uk/ProductPage/Kerabol.html


----------



## Ladybird (21 September 2009)

Ask your vet, ours supply their own hoof supplement which is a lot better than any of the ones you can get from shops


----------



## Ludi-doodi (21 September 2009)

Equine America's Hoof Power Plus has both biotin and seaweed in it as well as other stuff.  I found it really good when we had a few hoof problems following seedy toe.  I don't use it now as the boy's feet are generally very good, but was impressed by it.  As you'd expect from EA, however, it's pricey!!


----------



## ester (21 September 2009)

NAF  profeet have given me much beetr results than F4f or farriers form. 

the liquid is more palatable than the powder.


----------



## KatB (21 September 2009)

Topspec balancer was the best thing for my horses feet when they weren't great. It also saved feeding a vit/min supplement


----------



## gummybear (21 September 2009)

when you say bad hoof condition, what do you mean?  My horse had really brittle feet from the weather going wet to dry constantly, so I asked my farrier what would be best additive-wise, and he told me not to bother with putting anything in his feed as it would take months to reap the benefit as I would need to wait for the old weak hoof to grow through and the new strengthed hoof - so just to regularly use Keratex Hoof Hardener, which I now use on a weekly basis and his feet have never looked so good.


----------



## BBs (21 September 2009)

I think I have tried every damn hoof product on the market. Currently using Horse First hoof supplement.
Well, in only a month my farrier has noticed a difference in his hoof condition. His feet look a lot stronger and he seems to finally be beating the damn seedy toe he's had for about a year.


----------



## TPO (21 September 2009)

Horse First "hoof first" supplement. I'm pretty sure it contains more biotin than any other supplement. I've had fantastic results using it.


----------



## daisycrazy (21 September 2009)

I'm currently using a combination of Global Herbs Supahoof (in feed) and Cornucrescine Original (on feet!). Seems to be doing an excellent job.


----------



## Weezy (21 September 2009)

Another Horse First advocate here


----------



## MegaBeast (21 September 2009)

Friend of mine uses Formula4Feet with outstanding results

TopSpec balancer is really good too

And also Farriers Formula but a lot don't like the taste ime!


----------



## Shipley (21 September 2009)

FarrieFormular or Newmarket Hoof Supliment always worked for me


----------



## Kenzo (21 September 2009)

I have used plain old biotin powder with very good results and will always use and recommend it, if you start now, feed it everyday till next spring, you horse will have better hoof quality by next summer.


----------



## igglepiggle (21 September 2009)

Is the Hoof First supplement this one?? http://www.horsefirst.net/hoof-first-p-1250.html


----------



## oldvic (21 September 2009)

The Kevin Bacon products are excellent.


----------



## only_me (21 September 2009)

again, another plug for horse first! the hoof first is excellent, but so are all the products - the back to form is like rocket fuel and one saddler wont sell it to ponys under 13.2


----------

